# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολική κι εγώ!-Abilify SOS!

## Lacrymosa

Γεια σας και πάλι και χαίρομαι που σας βρίσκω! Είμαι αρκετά εκνευρισμένη, αγχωμένη και προβληματισμένη ταυτόχρονα και θα εξηγήσω το γιατί. Λοιπόν ενώ είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη και πήγαινα πάρα πολύ καλά μαθαίνω σήμερα έτσι στο άκυρο ότι έχω διπολική διαταραχή τύπου 2 νομίζω..και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έφαγα φρίκη γιατί δεν το περίμενα ήξερα βέβαια τι είναι διπολική διαταραχή αλλά όταν το άκουσα δεν το πίστευα και ακόμη και τώρα δεν το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει και αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο ισχύει...με την έννοια ότι πήγαινα πολύ καλά είχα διάθεση, έκανα πράγματα, ήμουνα και είμαι καλή στα περισσότερα από ό,τι κάνω και έχω πετύχει πράγματα που δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ ότι θα τα κάνω με λίγα λόγια σε σχέση με όταν είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη έχει αλλάξει η ζωή μου προς το τέλειο και εκεί που όλα έφτιαξαν έρχονται τώρα και μου λένε ότι έχω διπολική και παραείμαι δημιουργική και αισιόδοξη και θέλουν να μου το χαλάσουν όλο αυτό που περνάω?? Ελεος δηλαδή τα νεύρα μου, έχω τσαντιστεί αφάνταστα και δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα πώς πρέπει να είμαι για να είμαι στο "φυσιολογικό" και να μην έχω κάτι....Αυτό που μου την σπάει περισσότερο είναι το γεγονός ότι όταν είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη ήμουν σε πολύ μαύρο χάλι είχα έντονες αυτοκτονικές τάσεις κτλ και μου λέγαν τότε ότι δεν είμαι καλά εντάξει οκ το κατάλαβα και τώρα δηλαδή που συνήλθα από κατάθλιψη και είναι όλα υπέροχα και τέλεια γιατί δηλαδή αυτό είναι κακό δεν κατάλαβα?? τι δηλαδή πρέπει να αρχίσω πάλι να τα βλέπω όλα μαύρα και να επανέλθω στην απόλυτη απραξία?? :Mad:  Αντε πια δεν ξέρουνε τι θέλουνε........
Μου γραψε και abilify και συγχίστηκα και μ αυτό δεν ξέρω αν θα το πάρω τελικά ήδη το έχω πάρει με πολύ στραβό μάτι το όλο θέμα...ρε παιδιά μου είναι δύσκολο αρκετά να το δεχτώ.....εντωμεταξύ όταν είδα την τιμή του έπαθα σοκ μα είναι δυνατόν τι βάζουν μέσα πια και είναι τόόόσο πανάκριβο?? σημαίνει κάτι το ότι είναι ακριβό?? επίσης υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω βάρος?? Γιατί συν τοις άλλοις έχω και πρόβλημα νευρικής βουλιμίας...μου είπε ότι δεν προκαλεί γενικά αύξηση βάρους αλλά μέσα το γράφει και έχω ψιλομπερδευτεί...
Please please όποιος το έχει πάρει σς μου πει γενικά γι αυτό τι παρενέργειες έχει κτλ γενικά οτιδήποτε...έχω αγχωθεί πάρα πολύ....
Επίσης τι να το κάνω να το πάρω?? Είναι τόσο υποχρεωτικό?? γιατί αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο ακριβώς έχω διπολική διαταραχή δηλαδή άμα πες δεν το πάρω τι θα γίνει??
Επίσης (χαζό θα ακουστεί το ξέρω) αλλά πώς διαβάζεται???? :Confused: 
Please ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ έχω αγχωθεί πάρα πάρα πολύ..........

----------


## researcher

ρωτα καποιον που εμπιστευεσαι πραγματικα

ρωτα τον γιατρο

συζητα με καποιον ανοιχτα και ηρεμα χωρις να τον κρινεις

για να μαθεις τι ακριβως κανει καποιον να πιστευει πως χρειαζεσαι θεραπεια

γιατι συνηθως στην μανια αισθανεσαι οντως υπεροχα και δεν εχεις επιγνωση οτι κανεις πραγματα που οντως κανουν τους αλλους να ανησυχουν παρα πολυ

π.χ. υπερβολικη ταχυτητα με το αυτοκινητο , ξοδεμα αλογιστο κτλ

μπορεις να το κανεις;

σου ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## keep_walking

Διαβαζεται αμπιλιφαϊ

Ειναι αντιψυχωτικο νεας γενιας και ενα απο τα προτερηματα του ειναι οτι δεν προξενει γενικα αυξηση βαρους.

Παρενεργειες δεν εχει πολλες σε μενα , ενταξει δεν ειναι και φρουτο αλλα γενικα καποια κοπωση , ισως λιγο ακαθισια κλπ. Οχι πολλα πραγματα.

Το πιο περιεργο ειναι οταν το πρωτοπαιρνεις οτι εχεις ενα περιεργο "ρεψιμο" σε πολλες περιπτωσεις στις αρχες...και μπηκα στο ινερενετ και βρηκα οτι αυτο ειναι παρενεργεια λολ!!!!!!!!

Τεσπα ο καθε οργανισμος το χειριζεται διαφορετικα.

Ακριβο ναι αλλα πρεπει να στο καλυπτει το ασφαλιστικο ταμειο εξ' ολοκληρου νομιζω + οτι ολα τα αντιψυχωτικα γενικα ειναι "τσουχτερα".

Αυτα προς το παρον :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχ σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :Smile: 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω αρχίσει και το ψάχνω καλύτερα τώρα και προσπαθώ να συνηδητοποιήσω πράγματα που ίσως δεν έδωσα σημασία....κοιτα αυτο με το ξοδεμα το εχω ανεκαθεν οποτε δεν πιστευω οτι προεκυψε τωρα.....δηλαδή ότι κάνω πολλά πράγματα και τα βλέπω όλα υπέροχα παίζει να ναι ένδειξη για κάτι ε??? αλλά εγώ δεν το βρίσκω κακό και τόσο δεν πιστεύω ότι παραείμαι κάπως και παραέχω διάθεση....δεν ξέρω πραγματικά εχω μπερδευτεί.......
δηλαδη οταν καποιος ειναι σε μανια η υπομανια δεν το καταλαβαινει και το βρισκει φυσιολογικο και ωραιο ολο αυτο???
σε εσας ετσι ητανε????

----------


## Deep purple

Lacrymosa επειδή πράγματι είναι λίγο δύσκολο από μόνος του κάποιος να καταλάβει την οποιαδήποτε ασθένεια, ο γιατρός δεν σου εξήγησε, δεν σου είπε για τα συμπτώματα, για το τι συμβαίνει συνήθως;

----------


## arktos

lacrymosa, λες παραπάνω πως τα βρίσκεις όλα υπέροχα κ τέλεια!
αυτό από μόνο κάτι σημαίνει.
το βρίσκεις φυσιολογικό?
εκτός αν είσαι ερωτευμένη...

πολύ συχνά ο γιατρός δν κάνει σωστή εκτίμηση κ κάνει διάγνωση για κατάθλιψη αντί για διπολική.
συνέβη κ σε μένα αυτό.
τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που θα δώσουν για την κατάθλιψη ωστόσο, πυροδοτούν τη διπολική.

θα σε παραπέμψω σε ένα σύλλογο που έχει να κάνει με διπολική

http://mazi.org.gr/

----------


## Lacrymosa

arktos το ειδα το link....
πολυ χρησιμο και βοηθητικο για ατομα που πασχουν απο διπολικη διαταραχη η καταθλιψη...
καταλαβα καποια πραγματα...
τωρα αρχιζω και συνειδητοποιω τι πραγματικα μου συμβαινει...
αρχικα δεν μπορουσα να το καταλαβω ουτε ηθελα να το δεχτω.....
οπως ειπα ναι τα βρισκω ολα τελεια και υπεροχα!!!!! και γιατι αλλωστε να μην ειναι???? ειναι κακο να ειναι καποιος ετσι?????
αρχικα μου αρεσε οπως και συνεχιζει να μ αρεσει αυτη η κατασταση και γιατι να την αλλαξω????
γιατι να χασω ολη αυτη την δημιουργικοτητα, την διαθεση, την αισιοδοξια?????
αλλα εκ των υστερων καταλαβα πως δεν ειναι καλο ουτε φυσιολογικο να εισαι πολυ πανω μεσα απο αυτα που διαβασα μπορει να κανεις επικινδυνα πραγματα και αυτοκαταστροφικα........
οταν εχεις τερμα το γκαζι κινδυνευεις να χτυπησεις ασχημα.......
το γεγονος οτι ας πουμε κοιμαμαι 2-3 ωρες και δεν νιωθω κουρασμενη η οτι ολη μερα μπορει επι 12 ωρες να ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου να ψωνιζω να γυριζω και να κανω τα παντα και να περναω τελεια σημαινει κατι ε???
ωχ ωχ εχω αγχωθει..

----------


## Madlylove

Παρόλο που καταλαβαίνω ότι σοκαρίστηκες μόλις σε ενημέρωσε ο γιατρός σου, γιατί όντως η διπολική δεν είναι κ ότι πιο απλό, πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι κάθε αρρώστια έχει διαβαθμίσεις.

Δηλαδή πυρετός κ το 37,2, πυρετός κ το 41.. 
Δεν σου δημιουργούν όμως την ίδια κατάπτωση. 

Δηλαδή μπορεί κάποιος να΄έχει μία ελαφριά διπολική, κ να ζήσει μία αρκετά νορμάλ ζωή κ κάποιος άλλος να την περάσει δυστυχώς πολύ άσχημα κ να βασανιστεί. 

Εσύ πως νιώθεις? 
ζεις μία ψιλονορμάλ ζωή ή δυσκολεύεσαι σε αρκετούς τομείς?

όσον αφορά το abilify, αυτό παίρνει κ ο φίλος μου, κ θεωρείται από τα πιο ελαφριά, αν όχι το πιο ελαφρύ αντιψυχωτικό. 
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολυ κ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουμε δει καμία παρενένργεια. 
Δεν προκαλεί αύξηση βάρους, σου δίνει ενέργεια κ δεν σε κοιμίζει όπως άλλα, κρατάει την σκέψη σε εκγρήγορση κτλ. 
Στο μόνο που δυσκολεύτηκε ήταν ο ύπνος, όπου για κάνένα μήνα, κοιμόταν 5 ώρες μαξ.. 
σιγά σιγά όμως συνήθησε ο οργανισμός κ τώρα κοιμάται κανονικά 7-8 ώρες την μέρα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κοιτα εγω γενικα μια ψιλονορμαλ ζωη πιστευω πως την εχω περα απ αυτα που περναω δεν δυσκολευομαι σημαντικα σε αρκετους τομεις τουλαχιστον σε σχεση με παλιοτερα τα παλευω τα πραγματα...γενικα ειμαι ατομο των ακρων και ευκολα φτανω στα ακρα αμα πχ συμβει κατι τωρα στο παρον διαστημα αυτο που νιωθω ειναι πολυ ενεργητικοτητα, πολλα νευρα εχω γενικως, πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα, γενικως ζω σε τεραστια υπερενταση ειμαι συνεχως στην τσιτα.....αλλα κι απ την αλλη δεν νιωθω κουρασμενη ετσι καθως μπορεω να κανω πολλα πραγματα και να τα κανω καλα οποτε αρχικα δεν το ειχα καταλαβει γιατι μου φαινοταν ξες πολυ υπεροχο ολο αυτο, ενας ανεξηγητος ενθουσιασμος για τα παντα, θαρρεις και ζω την απολυτη ευτυχια καπως ετσι........πολυ ενταση με λιγα λογια..
αυτο με τον υπνο δεν το καταλαβα δλδ το abilify προκαλει αυπνια???? ηδη με το ζορι κοιμαμαι 3-4 ωρες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Madlylove

Προκαλει σε καποιους, οχι σε ολους.. Ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος κ αντιδραει διαφορετικα. Εσυ οποια παρενεργεια διακρινεις να την αναφερεις, αλλα γενικα το abilify, θεωρειτε να εχει πολυ λιγες παρενεργειες σε σχεση με αλλα.

Το ξεκινησες; Πως νιωθεις;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Nαι το παιρνω 3 μερες τωρα....απο παρενεργειες αυτα που νιωθω ειναι εντονη κουραση, ατονια, βαριεστημαρα σαν μαστουρωμενη ενα πραγμα χεχεχ...αλλα νταξει το παλευω πιστευω με τον καιρο θα υποχωρησουν αυτα και θα ειμαι καλυτερα...αντε να δουμε...

----------


## amelie74

Lacrymosa,
και μενα μου φαινονταν τελειως φυσιολογικα και ευχαριστα αυτα που ενιωθα και εκανα λιγο πριν ερθει η μανια.

π.χ. το οτι εμπενα σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο και χαλαγα 30.000 δρχ (τοτε δεν υπηρχε το ευρω)
το οτι εμπενα στο mirc και εκλεινα "ραντεβου" με τον καθε ασχετο...
το οτι κοιμομουν ελαχιστες ωρες ή και καθολου.
μεχρι που εγινε το "μπαμ" και ανοιξα μανια.

θεωρω πως εσυ εισαι πολυ τυχαιρη που φρεναρισες το γκαζι εγκαιρως.
βλεπω οτι εχεις αρχισει να αποκτας πληρη επιγνωση του προβληματος σου και αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο.
να μην αισθανεσαι ενοχικα για το οτι παιρνεις το φαρμακο γιατι οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια παραπανω ειναι νεας γενιας χωρις πολλες παρενεργειες.
να ξερεις επισης οτι μετα απο καποιο διαστημα υποχωρουν οι οποιες παρενεργειες σε σημαντικο βαθμο.
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να ηρεμησεις και να συνεχισεις να απολαμβανεις τη ζωη,οπως δικαιουται καθε ανθρωπος-διπολικος ή μη-  :Smile: 

υ.γ. μου αρεσει επισης πολυ που εχεις positive thinking  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!  :Smile: 
H αλήθεια είναι πως έχω ηρεμήσει και έχω αρχίσει και καταλαβαίνω περισσότερα πράγματα για τη διπολική....δύσκολη ασθένεια και ύπουλη, καθώς δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα κυρίως σε μανία/υπομανία όπου όλα φαίνονται φυσιολογικά και τέλεια.....έχω λάβει στήριξη αρκετή απ το αγόρι μου πάνω στο θέμα αυτό...ήταν από τα λίγα άτομα που κατάλαβαν ότι άρχισα να πατάω γκάζι και μου το λεγε και δεν το παραδεχόμουν.....προς το παρόν είμαι σε υπομανία είναι το πρώτο μου επεισόδιο αυτό....δεν αισθάνομαι ενοχικά ούτε άσχημα για τίποτα...θέλω να το ζήσω όλο αυτό.....μόνο φοβάμαι λιγάκι την απότομη προσγείωση...:P ευτυχώς ναι γλίτωσα μανία....δε θα ήταν για μένα ό,τι καλύτερο.........
προσπαθώ να έχω positive thinking όσο περισσότερο μπορώ....πιστεύω όλα θα πάνε προς το καλύτερο....ζω μ αυτή την ελπίδα.....
Εύχομαι και σε σένα ό,τι καλύτερο!!

----------


## amelie74

να εισαι καλα Lacrymosa μου,
και γω μην νομιζεις σε μινι-υπομανιακο βρισκομαι αυτη τη στιγμη.
ξερεις τι?
υπαρχουν φορες που και γω την απολαμβανω την υπομανια,αλλες φορες την επιζητω και αλλες που την καταριεμαι.
με καταλαβαινεις πιστευω.
οσο για την προσγειωση μην την φοβασαι.
και να πεσουμε τι εγινε?
ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΣΗΚΩΘΟΥΜΕ! :Smile: 




> *το αμπέλι τούτο της Γης είναι δικό μας, σάρκα μας κι αίμα μας. Το σκάβουμε, το κλαδεύουμε, το τρυγούμε, πατούμε τα σταφύλια του, πίνουμε το κρασί, τραγουδούμε και κλαίμε, οράματα κι Ιδέες ανηφορίζουν στην κεφαλή μας.
> 
> Σε ποια εποχή του αμπελιού σου έλαχε ο κλήρος να δουλεύεις; Στα σκάμματα; Στον τρύγο; Στα ξεφαντώματα; Όλα είναι ένα.
> 
> ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ!!!!ΘΕΟΣ!*

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σε καταλαβαίνω....αυτό άλλωστε έχει η διπολική, πέφτεις, σηκώνεσαι..
Ως new bipolar ναι την απολαμβάνω την υπομανία...ίσως ακόμα να μην είμαι σε θέση να καταλαβαίνω και πολλά και να αναγνωρίζω τι είναι φυσιολογικό και τι όχι αλλά προς το παρόν δεν θέλω να αφήσω αυτήν την ένταση να φύγει....πού θα πάει με τον καιρό θα στρώσω χεχεχ...

----------


## amelie74

ολα θα πανε καλα κοριτσι μου!
welcome to the club....and never give up!!!

an old bipolar. :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα!!  :Smile: 
Οτι και να συμβαινει, οσο σκ@τ@ και να ειμαστε θα το παλευουμε και δεν θα τα παραταμε....
εντωμεταξυ σκεφτομαι πολυ συχνα οτι στο τσακ γλιτωσα το μανιακο επεισοδιο...μαλλον με προλαβε το abilify, μαλλον ειχα προλαβει να ενημερωθω για τη διπολικη οποτε περιμενα τι θα μου συμβει και το ειχα υποψιν μου, δεν ξερω ακριβως τι επαιξε, ισως και τα δυο..

----------


## amelie74

οτι και να επαιξε σημασια εχει πως τωρα εισαι σχετικα καλα και συντομα θα γινεις ακομη καλυτερα  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το ελπίζω!!!!! Απ τη μια μ αρεσει η υπομανια απ την αλλη λογω εντασης και που δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω θελω νορμοθυμια...δεν ξερω πια τι θελω ειμαι φουλ σε σκεψεις...

----------


## amelie74

καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι εννοεις.
και γω ετσι νιωθω.
φαση ειναι και θα περασει.

----------


## carrot

Δεν σε χαλάει να μπλέκεις με τις ορολογίες? Κοίτα για μένα όλα αυτά είναι κατηγοριοποιήσεις της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς όχι με αθώα κριτήρια, πίσω από αυτά κρύβεται ο πλήρης έλεγχος των παντων και μπορεί να μην έχεις και τίποτα το σοβαρό αλλά να σου δώσουν φάρμακα ετσι κι αλλιώς. Σημασία έχει πως είσαι στη ζωή σου, αν μπορείς να λειτουργείς με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, αν μπορείς να εργάζεσαι, πόσο καλά επιβιώνεις βασικά. Αν τα καταφέρνεις ότι και να είσαι θα σε βλέπουν όλοι με θετικό μάτι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Θα με κάνει κουρέλι, θα με κάνει σκ@τ@, θα με κάνει άνω-κάτω βέβαια πρώτα, αλλά σημασία έχει ότι θα περάσει........τρελή σύγχυση και ένταση απ τη μια, φουλ ενεργητικότητα απ την άλλη...που θα πάει θα ηρεμήσω....
amelie κι εσυ σε υπομανία είσαι??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν σε χαλάει να μπλέκεις με τις ορολογίες? Κοίτα για μένα όλα αυτά είναι κατηγοριοποιήσεις της ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς όχι με αθώα κριτήρια, πίσω από αυτά κρύβεται ο πλήρης έλεγχος των παντων και μπορεί να μην έχεις και τίποτα το σοβαρό αλλά να σου δώσουν φάρμακα ετσι κι αλλιώς. Σημασία έχει πως είσαι στη ζωή σου, αν μπορείς να λειτουργείς με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, αν μπορείς να εργάζεσαι, πόσο καλά επιβιώνεις βασικά. Αν τα καταφέρνεις ότι και να είσαι θα σε βλέπουν όλοι με θετικό μάτι.


Ασε μεχρι να καταλαβω τις ορολογιες, τι σημαινει η καθεμια, να καταλαβω για τα επεισοδια κτλ ιρδωσα!!!!  :Smile:  Σημασια δεν εχει η εκαστοτε ορολογια, συμφωνω σ αυτο, αλλα πως οριοθετειται η ζωη σου και κατα ποσο δυσκολευεσαι η οχι στην καθημερινοτητα σου με αυτα που περνας..διπολικη 2 εχω γι αυτο μου δωσαν φαρμακα...μακαρι βεβαια να μην ειχα τιποτα αλλωστε ολοι αυτο θα θελαμε, αλλα απ τη στιγμη που εχεις κατανοησει και εχεις αποδεχτει το προβλημα σου πρεπει να προσπαθησεις κι εσυ οσο μπορεις να εισαι οσο πιο λειτουργικος γινεται και να μην το αφηνεις να σε επηρεαζει σε αλλους τομεις της ζωης σου..

----------


## amelie74

> amelie κι εσυ σε υπομανία είσαι??


οχι ακριβως κοριτσι μου.
απλα εχω μια μεγαλη κυκλοθυμια.
εννοω οτι το πρωι π.χ. μπορει να ειμαι μες την τρελη χαρα,μετα να γινει κατι(ασημαντο για καποιον μη διπολικο) και να πεσω και στη συνεχεια να γινει παλι κατι αλλο και να ξαναανεβω κ.ο.κ.

----------


## amelie74

> Ασε μεχρι να καταλαβω τις ορολογιες, τι σημαινει η καθεμια, να καταλαβω για τα επεισοδια κτλ ιρδωσα!!!!  Σημασια δεν εχει η εκαστοτε ορολογια, συμφωνω σ αυτο, αλλα πως οριοθετειται η ζωη σου και κατα ποσο δυσκολευεσαι η οχι στην καθημερινοτητα σου με αυτα που περνας..διπολικη 2 εχω γι αυτο μου δωσαν φαρμακα...μακαρι βεβαια να μην ειχα τιποτα αλλωστε ολοι αυτο θα θελαμε, αλλα απ τη στιγμη που εχεις κατανοησει και εχεις αποδεχτει το προβλημα σου πρεπει να προσπαθησεις κι εσυ οσο μπορεις να εισαι οσο πιο λειτουργικος γινεται και να μην το αφηνεις να σε επηρεαζει σε αλλους τομεις της ζωης σου..


απ'οσο μπορω να σε ψυχολογησω παντως-χωρις να ειμαι ουτε μαντης ουτε ειδικος  :Smile: -μου αφηνεις μια αισθηση οτι μια χαρα λειτουργικη ζωη θα ζησεις. :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μακάρι να ζήσω όσο πιο ήρεμη και λειτουργική ζωή γίνεται.......προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι αισιόδοξα και πως κάποια στιγμή όλα θα καλυτερέψουν...είναι το μόνο που μου απομένει....ωρες ωρες μες στην υπερενταση παντως μπορω και σκεφτομαι πιο ψυχραιμα....καλή δυναμη και σε σενα!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σου!
τελευταια μαζευτηκαμε πολλοι/πολλες με bipolar disorder και δεν σας κρυβω οτι αρχιζω να νιωθω ακομα πιο "οικεια" με αυτο το φορουμ.
ειμαστε πολλοι τελικα.
αληθεια ξερει κανεις στατιστικα ποσοι νοσουν απο διπολικη εν ελλαδι?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όντως είμαστε πολλοί!!! Αρχικά πίστευα ότι πολύ λίγα άτομα πάσχουν από διπολική διαταραχή..τελικά δεν είναι και τόσο ασυνήθιστη ασθένεια όπως φανταζόμουν..κι εγώ οσο περναει ο καιρος εξοικειωνομαι περισσοτερο και με τη διπολικη και με το φορουμ!! :Smile: 
Στατιστικα ποσοι νοσουν δεν γνωριζω ισως στο site του MAZI να γραφει κατι σχετικο..:P

----------


## amelie74

πως εισαι κοριτσι μου?
εισαι λιγουλακι καλυτερα?
περασε η υπερενταση?

διπολικα φιλακια! :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

γεια σου amelie!! :Smile:  ειμαι καλυτερα, ναι...βεβαια η υπερενταση κ τα νευρα δν υποχωρησαν τελειως, αλλα τουλαχιστον δν ειναι οπως στην αρχη..επισης εχω συνεχως μια αισθηση χαρας, μια αισιοδοξια κ ευθυμια να το πω αλλα οχι σε σημειο να κανω ακραια πραγματα..δλδ νιωθω μεν ετσι, αλλα δεν το εκδηλωνω...παντως παρατηρωντας τον εαυτο μου εχω διαφορα...μαθαινοντας για τη διπολικη με ωφελησε παρα πολυ...ο γιατρος μου λεει οτι η νορμοθυμια αργει να ερθει....θα περιμενω ομως τι να κανω μπορω να κανω κι αλλιως???? :Smile: 

εσυ πως εισαι??

φιλακια διπολικα κ σε σενα!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΓΛΥΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ.ΤΑ ΑΝΑΛΥΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΠΕΡΝΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

διαβασα τα post σου...πραγματι εισαι σε υπερενταση..σου ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα..καλη δυναμη amelie!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου!!!
και σε σενα ευχομαι ολοψυχα οτι καλυτερο!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

να σαι καλα!!!!!!! :Smile:  πως κ πως περιμενω οτιδηποτε καλυτερο να ερθει....

----------

